# Speech Therapy Jobs in Abu Dhabi / Dubai



## hedgehog25 (May 23, 2015)

Hi all!

I'm a Speech and Language Therapist graduated from University of London. I have 7.5 years of working experience and specialize in working with Special Needs Children. I'm currently based in Hong Kong and am looking to move to Abu Dhabi or Dubai with my family. 

May I ask how is the Speech Therapy jobs like in the UAE? 
Do I need a licence to practice as a Speech and Language Therapist? If so, how do I get the licence? 
What is the salary like in UAE? Is there a pay scale that I could make reference to?
Any suggestions on which organizations should I get in touch with? I'm looking for paediatric special needs education centre, special needs unit that attaches to schools or private clinics. 

Thank you for your attention and I look forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks,
hedgehog25


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry I can't answer most questions, but speaking as the parent of a child who underwent speech therapy:

Dubai has a lot more options; Abu Dhabi has just two (or probably three) options
The speech therapists in AD are very busy
they charge about 300-500 Dhs per hour (and charge extra for providing reports); the prices in DUbai are similar
hence there must be a good amount of money to be made, esp. if you are decent
 Stars for special abilities in AD is the more established entity (www.starzuae.com); I believe KidsFirst were starting as well (kidsFIRST Medical Center Dubai | Learning Difficulties & Special Needs) but not sure if they have - they may be a good place to start with your job hunt


----------



## hedgehog25 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply rsinner! 500Dhs is about the same price that I charge for an hour in Hong Kong, so that's good to know =)


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

hedgehog25 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a Speech and Language Therapist graduated from University of London. I have 7.5 years of working experience and specialize in working with Special Needs Children. I'm currently based in Hong Kong and am looking to move to Abu Dhabi or Dubai with my family.
> 
> ...


Speech and language therapists are licensed through the Dubai Health Authority I think. Dubai has been making increased efforts to license its health and social care professionals and clinics. In order to regulate and make sure everyone has the correct qualification.
Before you come you will need to get your qualification certificate attested overseas in your home country e.g: If UK then sent to Milton Keynes and then stamped at UAE embassy London)and then equalized once you are in the UAE. Equalisation can take a long time as you have to send to Ministry of Higher Education and Scientific Research in Abu Dhabi who then check your qualifications. The UAE phase is painfully slow.....

I would recommend searching on this forum for this info.
This is the info that I had before.

http://www.mohesr.gov.ae/En/ServicesIndex/EqualizationOfCertificate/Pages/Attachments.aspx

UK
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/85151-attestation-documents.html

US
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mi...ng-middle-east/270706-degree-attestation.html

Cheers


----------



## VikkaViktoria (Jan 24, 2016)

*Speech Therapy Jobs in Dubai*

Good evening!
How I understood you wished to move to Dubai to live and work here. I' m almost in the same situation.
But I'm already here
As I can see you have a very good education and experience...
Tell me please, did you move to Dubai, did you find job and did you do license from DHA, or no?
I will be very greatful to you if you will answer me! 
Thwnk you


----------

